# Anyone willing to share their experience with Studio One?



## rvb (Apr 21, 2017)

I am considering a new DAW and I really like the gui of Studio One, it is fairly cheap, so I would love to know anyone's thoughts who is currently using it! 

Thanks!!


----------



## sazema (Apr 21, 2017)

Not a S1 user, but friend of mine has it in his studio, so I played a lot with this sequencer. 
- Terrible CPU spikes with VSTs compared to Cubase/Reaper
- Included fx suite - ok
- Included instruments suite - barely ok
- Included sounds - you kidding me


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Apr 21, 2017)

I guess your talking about PC. To me, Logic is better on a Mac. I would really suggest looking into Reaper.


----------



## Øivind (Apr 21, 2017)

There is a fully functional 30 day trial of Studio One v3.

It think it is pretty good. Don't fixate on the included FX, instruments and sounds,
they are always terrible no matter what DAW you buy. Perhaps with the exception of
BitWig, which i thought had some decent stuff in it.

I did use Studio One v2, and i thought it was very nice, tho i ended up with Cubase
in the end because of some midi things and expression maps.
If i had come in on v3.3 instead of v2, i might have stayed with Studio One.
Also has Melodyne integrated witch is pretty sweet.

Finally they have a crossgrade option, you just send them an email with
the info of the daw you use, and you will get a discount.
https://shop.presonus.com/products/...-one-upgradescrossgrade/Studio-One-Crossgrade


----------



## PeterKorcek (Apr 21, 2017)

I had it for a little while.
While I liked the fresh and clean arranger GUI with single window concept, it did not grow on me (the Inspector area on the far left was a bit cluttered on the other hand).
I had some CPU spikes on very powerful PC and the more VST I added, the slower the session was.
I liked the FX, loops and instruments browser on the right with Favourites category.
MIDI was ok, prefer Cubase for that.
There were some interesting things included (Extended FX chains, Scratch Pad) - but did not find them that useful to me.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 21, 2017)

go and try the demo. its the best you can do. 
i own studio one but recently switched to logic. studio one is good, but it has the highest cpu usage out of all daws.
people over at kvr are often selling studio one very cheap. saw some copy go for like 120$.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't buy a DAW for the included plugins or sounds, so I can't really comment on those. And I'm using Windows... so YMMV!

My primary DAW is Sonar, but I use Studio One a lot. If I am doing an audio only project I use Studio One at least as often as Sonar, maybe more. The workflow is FAST!

I've also not run into the CPU spikes that seem to plague others (clearly I don't push it hard enough<G>!)

I do find the MIDI half more challenging, and if I am going to be using a lot of virtual instruments I usually go with Sonar.

You didn't mention what you currently use, but the 30 day demo is a great way to check it out.

Disclaimer - I've tried almost every release of Cubase and I just can't wrap my head around the workflow. I also try Reaper from time to time, and again can't adapt<G>!


----------



## samphony (Apr 21, 2017)

I really like its ease of use. The melodyne integration is brilliant. The scratch pad feature is brilliant.

Depending on your workflow it might be the perfect tool but if it comes to filmscoring I personally couldn't replace logic with it. At least not in its current state. I depend on the multiple marker and tempo alternatives to much although one could compensate that by using the S1 scratch pads.

And to all heavy vi plugin users having CPU issues with S1 you should keep an eye or two on S1!


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 21, 2017)

i will always have an eye on s1 and if it improves it cpu handling i might switch completely to it. the workflow is really the best out of all daws. midi also could need some more love, but its ok.

reaper, sorry to say... is for fiddling around and not making music. midi editor is a pain and all those hidden functions features etc... no way. wont try reaper again.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 21, 2017)

samphony said:


> And to all heavy vi plugin users having CPU issues with S1 you should keep an eye or two on S1!


Oh that's no fair<G>...


----------



## wst3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Heroix said:


> reaper, sorry to say... is for fiddling around and not making music. midi editor is a pain and all those hidden functions features etc... no way. wont try reaper again.



Funny - I have a similar reaction. On the one hand, I spent a fair part of my career working as a programmer and/or administrator in Unix environments, so tool building is still an instinct. But when I go to the studio I want to make music, not tools. My fantasy is the ever-promised "toaster" - an appliance that does everything I need with no extra work from me. Wouldn't that be lovely?


----------



## RoyBatty (Apr 21, 2017)

rvb said:


> I am considering a new DAW and I really like the gui of Studio One, it is fairly cheap, so I would love to know anyone's thoughts who is currently using it!
> 
> Thanks!!



I am only a hobbyist, but I like Studio One 3. Seems very stable and I have not run into any CPU spikes on PC. I like the MIDI editor and ability to edit multiple MIDI tracks at the same time.

I installed StudioOneX for the additional tools that are really nice. Cool selection filter and MIDI event list editor, and more.

I also added macro buttons to move MIDI notes back and compensate for Cinematic Studio Strings delays. I can quantize a selection (or shift it to start at a bar if I don't want it completely quantized), then click the appropriate button depending on the articulation/velocity I am using to move it back the correct amount.

http://studioonex.narechk.net/index_en.html


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 21, 2017)

wst3 said:


> Funny - I have a similar reaction. On the one hand, I spent a fair part of my career working as a programmer and/or administrator in Unix environments, so tool building is still an instinct. But when I go to the studio I want to make music, not tools. My fantasy is the ever-promised "toaster" - an appliance that does everything I need with no extra work from me. Wouldn't that be lovely?


funny is that iam a programmer myself, but if i wanna make music i dont wanna fiddle around with scripting and such things. i just wanna make music the easy way and enjoy the time. with reaper i got frustrated and workflow is horrible. also it has a cheap shareware look to me. sure you can skin the main theme, but the rest is just bad.
i really wanted to like it cos it has the best cpu usage out of all daws, but thats the only good point about it.

if you want a good daw. cubase, logic or studio one


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 21, 2017)

i would hope studio one gets an engine like reaper (cpu!), mixer from cubase and look from logic (like its sidebar).

atleast the best stolen from the other major daws and reapers engine... 

v4 could be THE THING


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Apr 21, 2017)

Using S1 as main daw (next to Ableton Live for electronic stuff) on my PC.

Best and fastest workflow for me; very easy to use. The quality of the stock plugins varies: reverb is okay, EQ pretty good, limiter not that good. Scratchpad is great, good routing, nice VST automation. Perfect hardware integration with Faderport 1 + 8 and Maschine Studio.

I also record bands and I desperately need comping (hello Ableton) and I love that Melodyne ARA integration. And the Mix-FX (CTC-1) is really awesome. Sounds really great and can't be found in other DAWs.

But S1 also has its flaws: it might not run perfectly and as smooth on a Mac as the pc version. The CPU consumption is higher than with other DAWs. And the midi editor is not as perfect as FL Studio's. After some audio features I hope the devs will come up with some more midi ideas and resource optimizing.

Can't tell anything about scoring to video material though.

After testing some DAWs (Cubase, Reaper, S1, FL Studio) S1 was the best middle ground for me. But that's just my experience.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 21, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Using S1 as main daw (next to Ableton Live for electronic stuff) on my PC.
> 
> Best and fastest workflow for me; very easy to use. The quality of the stock plugins varies: reverb is okay, EQ pretty good, limiter not that good. Scratchpad is great, good routing, nice VST automation. Perfect hardware integration with Faderport 1 + 8 and Maschine Studio.
> 
> ...



yes i forgot about midi editing. cubase is champ here... let em steal there 

i agress with cpu usage on osx. even worse than on windows which makes it unusable for me atm. will stick with logic for now and see what the future brings.


----------



## sazema (Apr 21, 2017)

Heroix said:


> funny is that iam a programmer myself, but if i wanna make music i dont wanna fiddle around with scripting and such things. i just wanna make music the easy way and enjoy the time. with reaper i got frustrated and workflow is horrible. also it has a cheap shareware look to me. sure you can skin the main theme, but the rest is just bad.
> i really wanted to like it cos it has the best cpu usage out of all daws, but thats the only good point about it.
> 
> if you want a good daw. cubase, logic or studio one



Funny, I'm using Reaper and I'm not doing any scripting  I'm making music. I'm using only one user script - for disabling/enabling tracks.
But I understand. Honestly, few years ago, when someone just say Reaper I felt bad 
And, like always in life, when say never for something - it will happen soon or later, but I found Reaper as best sequencer right now, no iLoks, small, efficient.

Cheap shareware look - that's funny thing indeed.
Man, it's a tool - nothing more. When you're using pliers - are you obsessed with good look or quality?

We discussed about similar topic before, so you can find my post about Reaper Pros and Cons. http://vi-control.net/community/threads/upgrading-vs-switching-to-reaper.60986/#post-4072038
But, I'm expecting a new version in few days, which is not the case with any other sequencer 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not a guy obsessed with Reaper or anything like that. Use whatever you like, and whatever fit you best.


----------



## sazema (Apr 21, 2017)

oivind_rosvold said:


> There is a fully functional 30 day trial of Studio One v3.
> 
> It think it is pretty good. Don't fixate on the included FX, instruments and sounds,
> they are always terrible no matter what DAW you buy. Perhaps with the exception of
> ...



About included library, it's not the truth.
Logic has best stock plugins + included sounds, then Live. Rest is pure shit and I don't know why. (Ok, never mess with Bitwig, but it's Live kinda of replica)


----------



## samphony (Apr 21, 2017)

wst3 said:


> Oh that's no fair<G>...


I mean it in a positive way. But NDA doesn't allow to say more...


----------



## Øivind (Apr 21, 2017)

sazema said:


> About included library, it's not the truth.
> Logic has best stock plugins + included sounds, then Live. Rest is pure shit and I don't know why. (Ok, never mess with Bitwig, but it's Live kinda of replica)



Yeah, if i remember correctly, BitWig is from some of the same people who made Live back in the day, and Studio One is from some of the same people who made Cubase back in the day. 

I wish BitWig and Cubase had a baby, CuWig or BitBase or something ^^ 

Looking forward to seeing news regarding Studio One then :D Always on the lookout to try it again.


----------



## rvb (Apr 22, 2017)

Just wanted to share some of my experiences while using the demo of Studio One: native effects and sounds aren't necessarily great, but as someone stated before who does use native plugins anyway?! Not a deal breaker for me, I do really like the gui for some reason, it feels 'fresh'. The oversight of everything also feels really good. But the midi was the thing that made me want to wait for a newer updated version before getting deep into this DAW. It doesn't work 'easy' enough yet, I am also not used to it yet so that's another reason of course.

I am currently using Ableton and while it's amazing for my electronic projects, I want to get into a new one for composition and 'easier' midi editing (and maybe even sound), sooooo I guess I am going to get the Cubase 9 demo now . Thanks for the help everyone! I just want to add that I reckon Studio One is an amazing tool, my personal preferences (even though it's impossible to get the whole experience in two days of demoing I am aware of that) for now make me want to wait for a new version of Studio One!


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 22, 2017)

There are some cool features coming to Studio One in due time:


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2017)

Loving *Studio One Pro 3* so far. I'm still in the learning phase, my primary DAW is Cubase Pro 9. 

I see myself using Studio One Pro 3 as my primary DAW very soon instead of Cubase Pro 9. I also have the _Faderport 8_ Control Surface, which works great, and integrates very nicely with S1-Pro 3. 

Workflow in S1-Pro 3 is fantastic. I have to spend some more time with Studio One Pro 3 to get to know how to use many of its advanced features, but that's just a matter of time. The included plug-ins, even their native reverbs sound wonderful.

I'm really looking forward to see what S1-Pro 4 offers, also version 3.5 might be out pretty soon, with some new features, and additional improvements !


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 22, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> There are some cool features coming to Studio One in due time:




is that an official update or an update of that studio one enhancement tool?


----------



## chomeaso (Apr 22, 2017)

S1v3 main user here. I used Logic for a while last year and I just couldn't stand it. I had quite a lot of bugs that I couldn't deal with on Logic with Piano Rolls and automations. S1 does have some bugs I experience time to time but overall workflow is so easy and nice.

Version 3 now works better with videos but S1 still lacks some of the features regarding working with video compared to Cubase. I briefly tried Cubase and it's awesome for midi editing but I don't think S1 is far behind. Maybe I just got used to S1 so much. Scretch pad is great but when the project is more than 10 mins, it's kind of tricky navigating in scretch pad. I wish they could make this scretch pad thing into music cue pad. Same project and different music cues. This would be fantastic. I think it's totally achievable with what scretch is already doing.

Another thing I love about S1 is the midi learn. whatever you need to automate, you just click it and on the top left you see what parameter it is and you can just grab it from there. Logic was nightmare for me when I want to automate something.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 22, 2017)

chomeaso said:


> S1v3 main user here. I used Logic for a while last year and I just couldn't stand it. I had quite a lot of bugs that I couldn't deal with on Logic with Piano Rolls and automations. S1 does have some bugs I experience time to time but overall workflow is so easy and nice.
> 
> Version 3 now works better with videos but S1 still lacks some of the features regarding working with video compared to Cubase. I briefly tried Cubase and it's awesome for midi editing but I don't think S1 is far behind. Maybe I just got used to S1 so much. Scretch pad is great but when the project is more than 10 mins, it's kind of tricky navigating in scretch pad. I wish they could make this scretch pad thing into music cue pad. Same project and different music cues. This would be fantastic. I think it's totally achievable with what scretch is already doing.
> 
> Another thing I love about S1 is the midi learn. whatever you need to automate, you just click it and on the top left you see what parameter it is and you can just grab it from there. Logic was nightmare for me when I want to automate something.



well actually, in terms of midi editing studio one is ALOT behind cubase. there are so many midi things in cubase what studio one cannot do. also the chord track from cubase is very nice between. but still, you are right about the workflow. you really get very very fast results with studio one and thats a big plus for me. i hope they go away from that flat gui look or allow some kind of skins. some people like the look from s1, but i do like cubase and logic more.

do you use a large template with studio one probably with its disable track function? i heard its not that good when handling larger templates, but not sure. in cubase my template had like 800 tracks and it worked like a charm. never created such a big one with studio one yet, but would like to hear about this


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 22, 2017)

Heroix said:


> is that an official update or an update of that studio one enhancement tool?



This is a working prototype of Chord Assistant in Studio One X.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 22, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> This is a working prototype of Chord Assistant in Studio One X.



ah, very nice. since its official then it will be also in the osx version  great!


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 22, 2017)

Heroix said:


> ah, very nice. since its official then it will be also in the osx version  great!



Not sure what you mean by official, but Studio One X scripts library has always been platform independent. Only the executable library (responsible for mouse pan/zoom features) is Windows specific.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 22, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> Not sure what you mean by official, but Studio One X scripts library has always been platform independent. Only the executable library (responsible for mouse pan/zoom features) is Windows specific.



ooooh... i didnt know that. i thought its an update from presonus. didnt know studio one x works on osx aswell. always thought it works only under windows. could you paste me a link where to get it? 

ok i think i found it with google. is there any documentation how to get this running under osx? iam new to osx and was long time windows user. still an osx noob


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 22, 2017)

Heroix said:


> ooooh... i didnt know that. i thought its an update from presonus. didnt know studio one x works on osx aswell. always thought it works only under windows. could you paste me a link where to get it?
> 
> ok i think i found it with google. is there any documentation how to get this running under osx? iam new to osx and was long time windows user. still an osx noob




The "official" home page of the project is here: http://studioonex.narechk.net/

To install scripts library on OSX read this forum post: http://forum.narechk.net/viewtopic.php?id=12


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 22, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> The "official" home page of the project is here: http://studioonex.narechk.net/
> 
> To install scripts library on OSX read this forum post: http://forum.narechk.net/viewtopic.php?id=12



thank you!


----------



## Babe (Apr 22, 2017)

I have Cubase, Logic, and tried demos of others and always return to S1. It works. I don't like the fact that S1 has only 1 midi editor. I do midi exclusively. But with using some macros through Keyboard Maestro, I have an excellent work flow. Region editing works much better in S1 than in Logic.


----------



## pdub (Apr 23, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> The "official" home page of the project is here: http://studioonex.narechk.net/
> 
> To install scripts library on OSX read this forum post: http://forum.narechk.net/viewtopic.php?id=12


Thank you for this!!

I love a studio one. I think it's the best sounding daw out there with some truly innovative features. It's a little lacking in the midi department compared to cubase and logic although this script helps a lot. I don't experience bad CPU spikes and the code is quick on it's feet. It's a joy to use.


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 23, 2017)

pdub said:


> lacking in the midi department



Everyone says that, but frankly once the Chord Assistant is complete I'm out of ideas.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 23, 2017)

Sysex support, polyphonic aftertouch support, metadata editing (text, lyrics, etc.), support for 14-bit CCs/NRPN... configurable mouse modifiers (I find S1's MIDI editor pretty slow compared to a well fleshed-out workflow in Reaper). It really has ways to go still. Not to mention it's not really that good with CPU either.


----------



## pdub (Apr 23, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> Everyone says that, but frankly once the Chord Assistant is complete I'm out of ideas.


Looking forward to that. Great work!


----------



## Rohann (Apr 23, 2017)

The CPU spiking issue is a glaring issue in an otherwise really well programmed DAW. I went DAW hopping briefly as an opportunity to win Ghostwriter by EW back in the day (my leap into the VI composing world) and with S1 I was able to get a demo fleshed out in the DAW in under a week. Not a monumental demo or anything, but the fact that I had the DAW figured out so quickly was great, and I constantly discover workflow shortcuts that I really like. There are some annoying drawbacks -- I wish it had track notes, etc -- but the biggest problem is the CPU optimization right now. Not crippling, but annoying, though with a massive project I could certainly see it being crippling. They really need to fix that.
Considering it's only in its 3rd iteration I'm excited to see where it goes so long as the devs continue to flesh out MIDI editing and the like.


Edit: Wow. How have I not heard of S1X? Incredibly useful!


----------



## gpax (Apr 23, 2017)

I purchased Studio One 3 back in December, shortly after using the demo. For esoteric reasons concerning visually impaired needs, I mainly wanted accessibility to the configurable view options throughout, which Logic had moved away from since LPX was released. 

Then, Logic Pro X surprised me with a substantial update, including some configurable options I’d been asking them about the past three years. All this, not long after I’d started working my way through Studio One. As LPX is like a glove for me in terms of familiarity, I have since moved the three projects from S1 3 back to that DAW. 

You may read this as a pre-sales hint, and know that I’m fairly generous about these sorts of things in terms of also wanting this to be a good deal for someone else (about half what you’d pay), though I want to include the Notion license (and factor in transfer fees). Feel free to PM. 

FWIW, I think Studio One is a great DAW, but with room to grow, and every indication on their part that they will keep developing features throughout. Some of the MIDI features were much more intuitive to me than Logic, including the Cubase-like ability to open several lanes of CC, not to mention a side bar to visually mute and un-mute MIDI automation, on the fly, within the editing view. Connectivity with my controllers (including Komplete Kontrol) was/is not native, and that was big issue for me, as the Mackie protocol has always been problematic for me when integrating several types of controllers in tandem. 

G


----------



## pdub (Apr 23, 2017)

I find LPX to be less efficient and has more CPU spike problems on my system (12 core 3.46 Mac Pro 64GB RAM El Capitan) than S1. Go figure. I just downloaded the Cubase 9 demo to check it out in comparison. I was an avid Nuendo 5 - Cubase 6.5 user until 7 came along and ruined the best DAW mixer IMO . 

As gpax stated it's still a relatively young program by comparison and it still continues to grow. And it sits somewhere between cubase/logic as a compositional tool and Pro Tools as a recording/mixing DAW with is a nice balance of features for my workflow.


----------



## Babe (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Sysex support, polyphonic aftertouch support, metadata editing (text, lyrics, etc.), support for 14-bit CCs/NRPN... configurable mouse modifiers (I find S1's MIDI editor pretty slow compared to a well fleshed-out workflow in Reaper). It really has ways to go still. Not to mention it's not really that good with CPU either.



This thread really shows how one's workflow can differ from an others. I spend a lot of time on automation. In Reaper, it takes me too many clicks to fine tune an automation point. S1 is very good in this regard but not as good as in Logic or Cubase. Track/part (region) automation is why I prefer S1 over logic. In S1, I set a parameter in track automation which become the default. Then, if needed, I can edit the parameter in part automation. If I enter nothing for this parameter in set part, it defaults to whatever the setting is in track. In Logic, the region automation will chase back to the previous setting in the previous region. To avoid this, at the end of each region, you would have to add a point at the end of the region at the default value. Too much room for error.


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 23, 2017)

Rohann said:


> The CPU spiking issue is a glaring issue in an otherwise really well programmed DAW. I went DAW hopping briefly as an opportunity to win Ghostwriter by EW back in the day (my leap into the VI composing world) and with S1 I was able to get a demo fleshed out in the DAW in under a week. Not a monumental demo or anything, but the fact that I had the DAW figured out so quickly was great, and I constantly discover workflow shortcuts that I really like. There are some annoying drawbacks -- I wish it had track notes, etc -- but the biggest problem is the CPU optimization right now. Not crippling, but annoying, though with a massive project I could certainly see it being crippling. They really need to fix that.
> Considering it's only in its 3rd iteration I'm excited to see where it goes so long as the devs continue to flesh out MIDI editing and the like.
> 
> 
> Edit: Wow. How have I not heard of S1X? Incredibly useful!




I suppose many don't know about this, but the "look ma no MIDI" in Studio One is actually true. It means that the DAW does not retain MIDI information. If you open a saved .song file in XML editor you won't find any MIDI data at all. Instead, all the performance data is stored in Studio One in its own format. For instance instead of MIDI NoteOn/NoteOff messages there are Note Events with properties such as start, end, pitch etc most of which stored in floating-point format.

What this means is, once playback starts, Studio One recreates the MIDI data on the fly, in real time. For instance envelope automation drawn as bezier curves is rendered into discrete points and sent as MIDI CC events to a VST.

I'm not implying this being the reason some are seeing/reporting performance issues, but there's much more work done by the DAW than just storing and transmitting MIDI messages.


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Sysex support, polyphonic aftertouch support, metadata editing (text, lyrics, etc.), support for 14-bit CCs/NRPN... configurable mouse modifiers (I find S1's MIDI editor pretty slow compared to a well fleshed-out workflow in Reaper). It really has ways to go still. Not to mention it's not really that good with CPU either.



Those are core features and cannot be added by a third party.

However, SysEx are supported, at least at device/surface level. If you need to handle SysEx messages write a custom surface description/script to receive and send them to an external device. Ditto for high resolution CCs, they are supported but must be specified in the surface device description files.

And with Studio One X Executable Lib you can remap mouse buttons.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 24, 2017)

Babe said:


> In Reaper, it takes me too many clicks to fine tune an automation point.



Automation items (something S1 doesn't have yet, just as it doesn't support Bezier curves for automation!) are right now the focus of Reaper prereleases and will be out soon... And if I'm understanding what you're saying, the workflow you're mentioning is going to be supported.



Whiskey said:


> Those are core features and cannot be added by a third party.
> 
> However, SysEx are supported, at least at device/surface level. If you need to handle SysEx messages write a custom surface description/script to receive and send them to an external device. Ditto for high resolution CCs, they are supported but must be specified in the surface device description files.
> 
> And with Studio One X Executable Lib you can remap mouse buttons.



Yes, I am not talking about control surfaces, I am talking about talking to external instruments, storing and sending their patch data, some hardware (and virtual instruments as well!) supports 14-bit CCs, some hardware needs NRPNs - and they are NOT control surfaces. S1 doesn't support any of these workflows, so it's a no-no in my book.


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 24, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> talking to external instruments



In Studio One you can do just that. I never used the phrase "control surface", but disregarding terminology any device communicating through MIDI protocol can be controlled through scripting in Studio One. In fact, Faderport 8 functionality is implemented through scripting done by PreSonus. In your device script you can receive and send MIDI messages and handle SysEx, so if you need to dump samples from your external synth you can do that. And obviously high resolution CCs can be handled in the scripting as well. HighRes CCs can also be handled at a higher level (what they call surface) where MIDI messages can be mapped to control events in the Control Link.

If there's a weak spot in Studio One, I'd say it is in the documentation, since there's a huge amount of functionality of which noone is aware of. I've demonstrated some of the possibilities with Studio One X project, but that is just scripting (not all functions are connected to the scripting engine) and with native plugins anything is possible.

For instance, Studio One is totally skinable (the default skin in v3 is called "Knight") and can be reskinned to look like any DAW, including Logic/Cubase/Reaper.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 24, 2017)

That sounds like a workaround to me. Reaper just has a sysex lane in the MIDI editor, or via ReaControlMIDI plugin and that's that. Also has 14-bit CC lanes if oen needs that. No need to write any scripts just to get to that functionality. Just enter your sysex/14-bit CCs as if they are regular CC data and gooooo.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 27, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> In Studio One you can do just that. I never used the phrase "control surface", but disregarding terminology any device communicating through MIDI protocol can be controlled through scripting in Studio One. In fact, Faderport 8 functionality is implemented through scripting done by PreSonus. In your device script you can receive and send MIDI messages and handle SysEx, so if you need to dump samples from your external synth you can do that. And obviously high resolution CCs can be handled in the scripting as well. HighRes CCs can also be handled at a higher level (what they call surface) where MIDI messages can be mapped to control events in the Control Link.
> 
> If there's a weak spot in Studio One, I'd say it is in the documentation, since there's a huge amount of functionality of which noone is aware of. I've demonstrated some of the possibilities with Studio One X project, but that is just scripting (not all functions are connected to the scripting engine) and with native plugins anything is possible.
> 
> For instance, Studio One is totally skinable (the default skin in v3 is called "Knight") and can be reskinned to look like any DAW, including Logic/Cubase/Reaper.



sorry to pick this up again, but where is studio one totally skinable? you cannot change the skin at all. the only thing you can do is adjust brightness and colors, but thats about it. it will always have that flat look (dont like it alot). reapers main theme is skinable and can even look like cubase or logic pro x, but studio one sadly cannot do this.

if you have a color theme like cubase, id love to have a look at it. i never came close 

regards


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 28, 2017)

Heroix said:


> sorry to pick this up again, but where is studio one totally skinable? you cannot change the skin at all. the only thing you can do is adjust brightness and colors, but thats about it. it will always have that flat look (dont like it alot). reapers main theme is skinable and can even look like cubase or logic pro x, but studio one sadly cannot do this.
> 
> if you have a color theme like cubase, id love to have a look at it. i never came close
> 
> regards



I cannot tell from your post whether you are asking for advice or want to present an opinion as a fact. Regardless, in Studio One the UI definition and layout are isolated from the executable code in the form of XML rules and scripts conveniently placed in the skin packages. This is cross platform and multi-product, so the same engine used by e.g. Studio One and Studio One Remote (on PC/Mac/iOS) read skin packages relevant for the respective product. The skin defines the look, behaviour (to some degree) and placement of every element of the UI including push buttons, drop down boxes, dialog windows etc. The XML definition of the skin is compiled into UI that is presented on the screen at application startup. By replacing the default skin it is possible to change the look and feel of the application. Therefore Studio One and all of the products based on the same engine are skinnable and can be made to look whatever one wants.

Speaking of UI, at one point during development I had a snake-like game prototype, where during a certain user action all the short notes in the PRV would, in real-time, simultaneously, move out of their positions and step-by-step come together to form a snake. This snake made of short notes would then slowly crawl away towards the beginning of the timeline, avoiding any obstacles in the form of remaining long notes (if there were any left). Naturally, everything would return back to normal once the user action was completed (or aborted). In the end I decided against including this practical joke in the publicly available versions of Studio One X. I figured seeing the notes just crawl away in Piano Roll would freak the living crap out of the users the first time they saw it happen. Still, loved the sight of spiccato passages crawl out of view. PreSonus devs have included a prank of their own, where naming an event with a magic name would lead to a certain action in the UI.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 28, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> I cannot tell from your post whether you are asking for advice or want to present an opinion as a fact. Regardless, in Studio One the UI definition and layout are isolated from the executable code in the form of XML rules and scripts conveniently placed in the skin packages. This is cross platform and multi-product, so the same engine used by e.g. Studio One and Studio One Remote (on PC/Mac/iOS) read skin packages relevant for the respective product. The skin defines the look, behaviour (to some degree) and placement of every element of the UI including push buttons, drop down boxes, dialog windows etc. The XML definition of the skin is compiled into UI that is presented on the screen at application startup. By replacing the default skin it is possible to change the look and feel of the application. Therefore Studio One and all of the products based on the same engine are skinnable and can be made to look whatever one wants.
> 
> Speaking of UI, at one point during development I had a snake-like game prototype, where during a certain user action all the short notes in the PRV would, in real-time, simultaneously, move out of their positions and step-by-step come together to form a snake. This snake made of short notes would then slowly crawl away towards the beginning of the timeline, avoiding any obstacles in the form of remaining long notes (if there were any left). Naturally, everything would return back to normal once the user action was completed (or aborted). In the end I decided against including this practical joke in the publicly available versions of Studio One X. I figured seeing the notes just crawl away in Piano Roll would freak the living crap out of the users the first time they saw it happen. Still, loved the sight of spiccato passages crawl out of view. PreSonus devs have included a prank of their own, where naming an event with a magic name would lead to a certain action in the UI.



well, in fact i was asking and stating a fact.

tbh, i dont really like the flat look of s1 and there is no option for me atm to change that i guess.
in reaper for example you can have a skin (theme) which would mimic the look from logic or cubase, but in studio one you simply cannot do that. you can adjust some colors, brightness but thats about it.

s1 gui is hard for me on the eyes somehow, and i cant explain really why. some other people on presonus forums have wrote that aswell but so far presonus didnt really listen 

who know. maybe s1 gets a skin/theme support like reaper. this would be very very nice... aswell as some cpu improvement.

great work btw from you with you studio one addons 

thx for reading


----------



## Rohann (Apr 28, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> I suppose many don't know about this, but the "look ma no MIDI" in Studio One is actually true. It means that the DAW does not retain MIDI information. If you open a saved .song file in XML editor you won't find any MIDI data at all. Instead, all the performance data is stored in Studio One in its own format. For instance instead of MIDI NoteOn/NoteOff messages there are Note Events with properties such as start, end, pitch etc most of which stored in floating-point format.
> 
> What this means is, once playback starts, Studio One recreates the MIDI data on the fly, in real time. For instance envelope automation drawn as bezier curves is rendered into discrete points and sent as MIDI CC events to a VST.
> 
> I'm not implying this being the reason some are seeing/reporting performance issues, but there's much more work done by the DAW than just storing and transmitting MIDI messages.


I didn't actually, that's interesting. I have to wonder though: what's the point if it causes extra-heavy CPU usage?


----------



## JBW (Apr 28, 2017)

Heroix said:


> s1 gui is hard for me on the eyes somehow, and i cant explain really why. some other people on presonus forums have wrote that aswell but so far presonus didnt really listen
> 
> who know. maybe s1 gets a skin/theme support like reaper. this would be very very nice... aswell as some cpu improvement.


Just in case anybody doesn't know about what you can customize...

Some of the appearance of Studio One can be changed by digging into the setup menus.

Setup>General>Appearance
Setup>Advanced>Editing
Setup>Advanced>Console

And, of course, the colors of the tracks and audio/midi event data can be changed from within the console view. I understand that it's mostly just changing colors here and there and that this is not even close to full gui customization. I'm always looking forward to what's next to be updated by PreSonus in Studio One, specifically with regard to cpu optimization, midi workflow, and composing to picture. I love how easy it is to get stuff recorded, edited, and mixed down within S1. Oh, also... using keys F2-F5 to show/hide various elements could help to clean up the look which may help you to focus on what is important to you.

Hopefully this is helpful for you and anybody else!


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Apr 29, 2017)

Its time that the DAW developers start realizing that its the little things, the simple things that can make your life easier when composing and stop filling up with "sophisticated" updates their releases. 

Thats why i love Studio One. I've been using it for 2 years now and its workflow is unparallel for me. Its like Ableton live and Cubase had a love child  And i used cubase for years and ableton for quite some time.

Automation is piece of cake, midi editing is really good (especially with the studio one x), and you can even make make articulation maps with it. 

I have never noticed any CPU spikes tbh, but i use VEPro with it and never had a problem. 

If you want a fast workflow there is nothing better than studio one. If you want to make score for film then the fastest way is cubase. I own both though and when i want to make music for a video i find the interest points and tempo on cubase then i export it and load it to studio one and make the music there 

Studio One is a wonderful daw and im sure version 4 will be even more amazing


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 29, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> you can even make make articulation maps with it.



Although I am a Cubase user, I do use Studio One V3 at times.
This interests me though. How do you manage articulation maps ?
Just curious really.


----------



## samphony (Apr 29, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> Although I am a Cubase user, I do use Studio One V3 at times.
> This interests me though. How do you manage articulation maps ?
> Just curious really.


1 Track per articulation still.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Apr 29, 2017)

samphony said:


> 1 Track per articulation still.





devonmyles said:


> Although I am a Cubase user, I do use Studio One V3 at times.
> This interests me though. How do you manage articulation maps ?
> Just curious really.



Im using this : http://studioonex.narechk.net/index_en.html . It adds a ton of functionality and the ability to make articulation maps.


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 29, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Im using this : http://studioonex.narechk.net/index_en.html . It adds a ton of functionality and the ability to make articulation maps.



Ok, thanks. Regarding articulations, do you mean this?
http://studioonex.narechk.net/content/AA-1.gif


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Apr 29, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> Ok, thanks. Regarding articulations, do you mean this?
> http://studioonex.narechk.net/content/AA-1.gif



Yep


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Apr 29, 2017)

Heroix said:


> reaper, sorry to say... all those hidden functions features etc... no way. wont try reaper again.


I totally agree. When I tried it out, I found making an instrument multi-out a very complicated task.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Apr 30, 2017)

been using StudioOne for 6 years. Very satisfying and I'm working for game company with it.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Apr 30, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Im using this : http://studioonex.narechk.net/index_en.html . It adds a ton of functionality and the ability to make articulation maps.


This is a game changer for me. I've been manually enter keyswitch notes to do articulation changes, but thuis looks much easier.
In fact, I was going to go back to Reason now that they're introducing VST compatibility, but this might change my mind.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Apr 30, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Im using this : http://studioonex.narechk.net/index_en.html . It adds a ton of functionality and the ability to make articulation maps.


Is the file config.cfg supposed to already exist or do we need to make it from scratch? It's not in my S1 root directory.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Apr 30, 2017)

Michael K. Bain said:


> This is a game changer for me. I've been manually enter keyswitch notes to do articulation changes, but thuis looks much easier.
> In fact, I was going to go back to Reason now that they're introducing VST compatibility, but this might change my mind.



Studio One X adds a great deal of functionality and ease of use to an already very workflow fast DAW. I dont use articulation maps myself but i tested it and it works really good.



Michael K. Bain said:


> Is the file config.cfg supposed to already exist or do we need to make it from scratch? It's not in my S1 root directory.



Honestly i dont remember, here is the files i used to make it work : https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ha7m2je9ejasdk/StudioOneX-v1.2.0-x64.rar?dl=0 . Use it though at your own risk, i wont be held responsible if anything crashes in your DAW. It works fine to me though. 

Also i use the 64bit version and the files i shared are for that. I dont have the 32 bit ones (i dont remember if there was any tbh) i never bothered with 32bit version anyway. 

Hope it helps


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Apr 30, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Studio One X adds a great deal of functionality and ease of use to an already very workflow fast DAW. I dont use articulation maps myself but i tested it and it works really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks a lot!


----------



## samphony (May 1, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> Those are core features and cannot be added by a third party.
> 
> However, SysEx are supported, at least at device/surface level. If you need to handle SysEx messages write a custom surface description/script to receive and send them to an external device. Ditto for high resolution CCs, they are supported but must be specified in the surface device description files.
> 
> And with Studio One X Executable Lib you can remap mouse buttons.



Regarding your insight into S1s scriptability do you think there are ways to add track filtering scripts to studio one? Like:


Hide all unselected tracks
Show all tracks
Show only tracks with parts in range selection /locators
Show only tracks with parts at playmarker
Hide/show only muted tracks
Hide/show only soloed tracks


----------



## Whiskey (May 1, 2017)

samphony said:


> Regarding your insight into S1s scriptability do you think there are ways to add track filtering scripts to studio one? Like:
> 
> 
> Hide all unselected tracks
> ...



Show/hide requires research. Select/unselect tracks in arranger that match a given criteria is possible.


----------

